# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Real or fake Watson

## Buster Brown

Hey guys how do these look. I know the pictures are horrible but any feedback would be great. Thanks

----------


## madmax1974

First where did you get the Watson Test Cyp from cause i actually get that Brand prescribed to me and they look differant.

----------


## madmax1974

Any Legit Pharmacy will always have perfect stickers and the second one from the picture is off to the left side side.

----------


## leather daddy

just because the stickers are off does not make it legit nor fake. the labels could have been cut or moved around during transit. Labels are stuck on with cheap glue. Try putting the vial into an oven on very low heat and the stickers will move around

----------


## Buster Brown

I didn't get them from a pharmacy. They expire in 2012 and I know that they switched to a newer style label. Labels appear to be put on quite well I must say.

----------


## Buster Brown

I added another picture. I know the pictures are horrible, just looking to get some feedback. As I said they expire in 2012 and I didn't get them from the pharmacy myself. What do you guys see that doesn't look right (if anything)? Thanks guys.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

cmon man the labels are inconsitant and horrible. The blue stripe at the bottom should be a band that goes to the bottom of the label and should be the same on all. Also on one the writing on the back of the label is cut off at the top.
I dont know where these came from but imo it sure wasnt watson.
Also the post saying labels could have been cut or moved in transport is pretty damn silly. Sounds like something a scammer would try to tell a newb that doesnt know his head from his ass.

----------


## jpowell

> newb that doesnt know his head from his ass.


lol, quote of the month already.

----------


## madmax1974

Watson is a Legit Pharmacy and there labels are always consistant beleive me i know cause i have been getting them for the past 5 years and they come in a box so no matter what you do with them the labels wont move or even the imprints on the actual sticker, why because they are profesionals and the real ones also have a small bar code in the middle . Well thats my 2 cents

----------


## FONZY007

I have Watson 10ml vials right now and
They are as ^^^ stated above... Those bad boys look fake as fvck

----------


## wmaousley

http://pi.watson.com/show_image.asp?...e=product_shot
This is a link to the watson website showing whats real vs. what you have my man. I would ask for a refund.

----------


## Buster Brown

Thanks guys. This dude is going to HEAR about it today!

----------


## [email protected]

Different from my prescribed Watsons.

----------

